# سوء تفاهم



## عبود عبده عبود (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]أستاذ *​*[FONT=&quot]فاضل وأب يكن له الجميع كل أحترام ومودة وتقدير*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يقف موقف أبوى ناضح ويمد يد المساعدة لأبنته ويصطحبها حماية لها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنها غريبة فى " بلده "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويأبى أن ينصرف حتى يطمئن عليها ...  بل يُتابعها حتى تصل بالسلامة الى محطة القطار [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بل حتى تصل الى بلدها  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الأب الفاضل مارس مكانته الأبوية ومكانته الرعوية لأبناءه حق ممارستها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]البنت رجعت وحكت لى ( أبوها ) عمل معاها أية ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ووصفته بالشهامة والرجولة والمجدعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أُقسم بالله  [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...( متحلفش يا أخ عبود أنت فى منتدى مسيحى ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حااااضر ..آآآسف مقصدش ...بس والله العظيم ...دة اللى قالتهولى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لكن الأب الفاضل لم يُرزق ببنات ( مخلفش بنت )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهو معذور [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لأنه مش مستوعب ( دلع البنات ) ...خاصة دلعها على أبوها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فأول مرة أتقمصت منه ....وهو ميعرفش فى دلع بنات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أول مرة وبخها على الملأ ...بس لسة البنت بتتدلع عليه ومتقدرش تغلط فيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
تانى مرة أنّبها بعنف ...فالبنت أتقمصت لأنها تتهزأ من أبوها ( آآآه )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تربية البنات ...غير تربية الصوبيان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
البنت تتدلع وتتهن على الملأ ...لكن لما تحب تقرص ودنها يبقى بينك وبينها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
معذورة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]....وهو كمان معذور ...مايعرفش يعنى أية دلع البنات على باهباهتم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودلعهم لذيذ ....خاصة على الأب...صدقونى ...بيبقى له طعم تانى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
الأبوة تقع ما بين منطقة ( الحزم ) و( منطقة الحنان )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]منطقة ( الخوف والقلق على الأبناء ) و( منطقة أعطائهم الحرية المسئولة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ومطلوب من ( البنت ) لما تغلط  تعتذر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومطلوب من ( الأب ) أنه يفهمها بالراحة ...ويعتب عليها ( فى ودنها )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هتلاقيها ألّين من الحلاوة الطحينية فى أيدك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
إلا بالمناسبة ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حد فيكم يعرف فين بتتباع الحلاوة الطحينية الشعر ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأسكندرانية أكيد يعرفوا

:smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02
[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (8 سبتمبر 2013)

* بما انى اسكندرانية ابا عن جد  اسمها الحلاوة العسلية الشعر
مش الطحينية الشعر  وبتتباع على الائمة جانب الراجل بتاع الفلافل *


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*كلامك صح يا استاذنا البنت دلوعة 
وبتحب تدلع على باباها 
والاب بيحبها  
يبقى فين المشكلة هى بتدلع وهو بيحب ويسامح *
*لان هو ده الاب القلب الكبير *
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> * بما انى اسكندرانية ابا عن جد  اسمها الحلاوة العسلية الشعر
> مش الطحينية الشعر  وبتتباع على الائمة جانب الراجل بتاع الفلافل *


*المهم أنها ( أسكندرانية )
تطلع حلاوة عسلية بقى طيحينية مش مهم
يعنى انا كنت طول الوقت باسمعها من الراجل غلط ؟:smile02
*​


----------



## peace_86 (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا انت مش انت وانت جعان *


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*شكرا استاذ عبود على الموضوع
لا اعرف هل ستصدقنى أم لا ...
لكنى سأطرح ما بداخلى ....
إنى متفهم شخصية إيرينى .... واتعامل معها كأب فعلا ... أب يحمى أبناءه عندما يراهم فى خطر ....
واتفهم "دلع" البنات ..... لكن الدلع شيئ ... والأهانة شيئ آخر
لقد فجعنى ردها ....ولم أكن أتوقعه
ولم أؤنبها على الملأ
بل فى رسالة خاصة
وما زاد حزنى رد فعلها .... فأنا لم أتطاول .... بل وبخت بأسلوب محترم
فجاءت وقالت إنها تتمنى إنها لم تلتقى بى .....!!!
على العموم ..... أنا مش زعلان منها ..... بل أتمنى أن تراجع نفسها .... بصفة عامة
ليس من أجلى ..... بل من أجل نفسها ومن أجل أسرتها .... ومن أجل أبديتها ..... فنحن هنا من أجل أن نعين بعضنا البعض للوصول إلى مسكننا فى السماء .... وعلينا أن يكون هذا الهدف نصب أعيننا .... ولا نجعل إبليس يشتتنا عن هذا الهدف
ومرة أخرى أشكرك على هذا الموضوع*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *شكرا استاذ عبود على الموضوع
> لا اعرف هل ستصدقنى أم لا ...
> *


*أزاى يا أستاذنا مش هصدقك بقى ؟؟*

*اللى اقصده على الملأ كان فى موضوع لحضرتك أنا علقت فيه
ولما حسيت أنك أتضايقت أعتذرت لك 
هو الموضوع دة اللى أقصده على الملأ ...مش الرسالة الخاصة 
*​


> *فجاءت وقالت إنها تتمنى إنها لم تلتقى بى .....!!!*


*لأ طبعا ...رد خاطئ جملة وتفصيلاً
أعتقد أنه خانها التعبير ...وأندفعت ..لأنها مدب فى كلامها 
مايصحش 
*
*اللى خلانى أكتب الموضوع أنى أعرف حضرتك وأعرف موقفك الجميييييل معاها
علشان كدة أندهشت جداً الى سوء التفاهم بينكم ..!!!
حضرتك كدة وضحت لنا الصورة ...أنا باعتذر لك نيابة عنها
فى الجملة البايخة اللى قالتها دى 

أنا أرجو من إيرينى انها لما تقرا ما تدخلش تقلب وتعيد وتزيد 
وينقلب الموضوع الى هات وخد
وأنا واثق من سماحتك وتقبلك للأمور وأنك هتعتبرها بنتك 
وأساءت التعبير ليس إلا ...
لو تقبلتم منى 
حقكم عليا أنتم الأتنين 
*​


----------



## grges monir (8 سبتمبر 2013)

على فكرة
عتاب المودة شىء جميل ودليل على ان الاشخاص هنا يهتموا لاجل بعض
اعتقد لولا وجود المحبة والاهتمام من الطرفين ما حدث مثل هذا
حتى لو شابة فى بعض من الاحيان بعض الكلمات االلازعة ف النقد بين الطرفين


----------



## aymonded (8 سبتمبر 2013)

المحبة التي من الله تظهر في القلب الكبير المتسع للجميع، وهذا القلب موجود في الأب الحبيب صوت صارخ وفي الأخت العزيزة إيريني، وبكل تأكيد اللبس حدث من التعبير ذاته عن دون قصد نهائياً وهو الذي أدي لسوء الفهم بكل تأكيد، لكن الحب يظل حب، وقلب الأب المتسع يظل في أشد اتساعه ليحتضن الكل بلا تفريق أو تمييز كما تعهدناه من الأب العزيز صوت صارخ الذي لا يعرف سوى أنه يحب لأنه أب حقيقي صادق في مشاعره، يعبر عنها بصراحة تامة وهذا ما يميزه بالحق الظاهر في المحبة...

اعتذاري لكما معاً يا أبي هو موقفي لأني تدخلت وعلقت هنا على الموقف، لكني أُعبِّر عن الحب الذي يجمعنا معاً بالتقوى، لأن الله يحل وسطنا هنا لأن المحبة هي اللغة السماوية الوحيدة التي تعلن مجد الله الغير منظور وتجعله منظرواً في كل من يحيا بها..

 لشخصك العزيز مني كل احترام وتقدير، مع الأخت العزيزة إيريني الذي أكن لها أيضاً كل التقدير، وليكن الرب معنا كلنا آمين فآمين
​


----------



## Desert Rose (8 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع مميز جدا جدا ياعبود واسلوبك فى الكتابة طبعا مش محتاج انى اتكلم عليه 
بجد الموضوع لمسنى جدا وياريت الخلاف ده يتصفى بين الاستاذ صوت صارخ وايرينى 

بالنسبة لايرينى فكلنا عارفين ان لسانها متبرى منها وطوله مترين هههههههههههه:smile02:smile02 هتيجى تقتلنى دلوقتى :smile02:smile02
لا بجد , بيقولو دايما ان الشخص اللى عنده اسهال فى لسانه ده :smile02:smile02:smile02 بيكون قلبه طيب جدا جدا , لان زى مابيقولو اللى فى قلبه على لسانه 
عارف يا استاذ صوت , ايرينى بتقول اللى بتفكر فيه زى ماهو فى لحظتها 
مش حضرتك اوقات لما بتختلف مع حد ممكن بينك وبين نفسك تقول ياساتر انا ايه اللى خلانى عرفت البنى ادم ده ؟ ده بيبقا كلام فى لحظة الغضب , بتجيلنا كلنا الافكار ديه لما بنكون متعصبين 
بس الفرق بينك مثلا وبين حد صريح زى ايرينى انها بتقول اللى بتفكر فيه على طول فى التو واللحظة :smile02 بس زى ما بتجيلنا الافكار ديه عن اعز الناس لينا فى لحظة عصبية وغضب وبعد ما يخلص الموقف نرجع حبايب تانى زى ما كنا 
انا متأكدة ان موقف ايرينى من ناحيتك كده بردو 

وبالنسبة للاستاذ صوت صارخ , احب اقول لحضرتك ان وجود اشخاص زيك فى الحياة صمام الامان فى الزمن اللى احنا فيه مش بيخلونا نفقد الامل 
وان حضرتك زى مايكون ربنا خلقك علشان تكون أب لان عندك ابوة متدفقة منك , بصورة تلقائية

ياريت الامور تتصفى والمشكلة تتحل بينكم , الحياة مش مستاهله


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*

أولا الشكر لأستاذ عبود على الموضوع الروعة دا و على محاولته الذكية لتصفية القلوب
ثانيا الشكر لاستاذ صوت الغالى عليا جدا على مشاركته
ثالثا الشكر لكل بالفعل من ساهم بتهدئة الجو بينى و بينى أب المنتدى الاستاذ صوت
رابعا : أنظر المشاركة القادمة للتوضيح​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> أنا أرجو من إيرينى انها لما تقرا ما تدخلش تقلب وتعيد وتزيد
> وينقلب الموضوع الى هات وخد
> وأنا واثق من سماحتك وتقبلك للأمور وأنك هتعتبرها بنتك
> وأساءت التعبير ليس إلا ...
> ...



*مش هأقلب و لا هأعيد و لا هأزيد لكن هأوضح بس
حتى أدافع عن نفسى فيما نُسِبَ إلىَّ​*


----------



## soso a (8 سبتمبر 2013)

يا خوفى من كلمه نسب الي دى 

بس عجبتنى كتير اسلوب الموضوع وطرحه 

بس فى الصعيد مفيش دلع هناااك يا جدعان فى اتكتمى يا بت واسمعى الكلام هههههههه 

​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> فجاءت وقالت إنها تتمنى إنها لم تلتقى بى .....!!!
> *


*


أولا لازم تعرف إنى ليا عظيم الشرف على مقابلة حضرتك و معرفتى بك
لذلك وجب عليا التوضيح

أنا فعلا قولت كدة 
بس مش السبب زى ما باقى الاعضاء قالوا إنها لحظة غضب، لا و ألف لا
بل السبب سأوضحه حالا

شوف يا أستاذى
الضرب لما بييجى من إنسان عزييييييييييييييييييز أوييييييييييي أويييييييييييييييييييييي زى حضرتك كدة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




بيوجع أوى على أد معزته عندى


لكن لما الشخص بيبقى ما لهوش معزة _ يبقى مش فارق كتير عن غيره

أنا هنا بأتعامل مع الناس على إنهم ما يعرفونيش و لا أنا أعرفهم
لأن فعلا المنتدى فيه حوالى 117000 عضو (إسم الصليب)
لكن أنا تقابلت مع عدد أقل من صوابع اليد الواحدة منهم 
فلم يتجاوز عدد من قابلتهم مقابلة وجها لوجهة سوى ثلاثة فقط
حضرتك و زوجتك أيضا و شقاوة

هنا أنا لازم أوضح الأول إن مش بيهمنى إن أى حد يشتمنى على النت حتى و لو شتمنى بالدعارة مثلا
لأن مَن يشتمنى لا يعرفنى 
إنما يتعامل مع الشخص الخفى وراء الشاشة ذو الاسم : إيرينى - فقط


أما حضرتك فلا 
حضرتك تعرفنى معرفة شخصية 
هنا و فقط ندمت إنى تقابلت معك
و قولت ياريتنى ما قابلته 

إنما ليه بأة ؟؟؟
عشان ما كنتش هأزعل منك
و لا كنت إعتبرت لكلامك أى أهمية
لأنك كنت هتبقى شخص خفى وراء الشاشة


و أعتذر عن سوء التعبير الذى خرج منى 
و لكن و إعادة لما قولته أنا يكون ليا عظيم الشرف إنى أقابل حضرتك
كفاية موقف حضرتك معايا فى القاهرة 







*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*
أعتذر عن أسلوبى اللى كلمت بيه حضرتك
أعتذر عن كل شىء سىء كتبته لحضرتك

عندما هزرت مع حضرتك 
هزرت زى ما بأهزر مع بابا الحقيقى
أصل أنا و هو صحااااااااااب أوى زيادة عن اللزوم 
ممكن نهزر جامد مع بعض فى المواضيع ديه بالذات 

على العموم هآخد بالى من حدود الكلام 

ما تزعلش حقك عليا 
​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> أعتذر عن أسلوبى اللى كلمت بيه حضرتك
> أعتذر عن كل شىء سىء كتبته لحضرتك
> 
> ...



*أنت ابنه غاليه على ...... وزى ما بخاف على أولادى بالجسد .... بخاف على كل من اعتبرونى أباً لهم .....*


----------



## Desert Rose (9 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مبسوطة جدا ان الخلاف اتحل 
عارفين انا كنت مهتمه جدا ان الخلاف ده بالذات يتحل , لانه حاصل بين اتنين مهمين جدا ومميزين جدا فى المنتدى , طبعا كل الاعضاء والمشرفين ناس مميزين 
لكن قصدى انى كنت حاسة ان الاستاذ صوت وايرينى اكبر من اى مشاكل واى خلافات ومش ممكن يفضلو زعلانين 

بالنسبة للست ايرينى , ابقى نزلى كتالوج على كل كلمة بتقوليها علشان نفهم تقصدى ايه بدل المشاكل ديه ياهانم :smile02:smile02 مش بيجى معاكى ال manual انتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟ او حل اظرف انك تقفلى المحبس اللى فى لسانك ده , شوفى التسريب جاى من فين وصلحيه يابنتى مش كده هههههههههههه :smile02:smile02 , انا عارفه انى هتقتل :smile02:smile02

لا بجد انتى شجاعة يا ايرينى , لان اللى بيعتذر شخص شجاع , ربنا يباركك يا ايرينى 

بالنسبة للاستاذ صوت صارخ , حضرتك زى ماعودتنا على قلبك الطيب , وأبوتك التلقائية للجميع , وغفرانك ومحبتك للكل 
ربنا يخليك


----------



## grges monir (9 سبتمبر 2013)

الموضوع خلص على كدة
خسارة  انا قلت بقى ايرينى هتخش ونشوف  شوية شد وجذب
نسخن بية المنتدى النايم دة
انا جاى بس اهدى النفوس اهو هههههههه
عموما شىء كويس ان المووضوع خلص بالنتيجة الجميلة دى:fun_oops::t17:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا بأمانه مبسوطة جدا جدا
مبسوطة بكل شخص كتب كل حرف في الموضوع ده

ايوووووة كدا هي دي المحبه اللي انا اعرفها وحسيتها هنا بجد
انا عالم ربنا امبارح كنت متأثره اد ايه بالي كان حاصل ومش قادره استوعب
بس كما اتوقعت ان بابا صوت 
انسان قمة في العقل والحكمة وفي كل حاجه ويابختنا كلنا بيه بامانه
وايريني صاحية القلب الابيض الصافي اللي مستحيل تسئ لحد مهما حصل
واستاذ عبود رمز للتواضع والاخلاق العاليه والزوق
بامانه انا فرحانه جدا جداا جدا دلوقتي
وربنا يديم المحبه مابنا كلنا ياارب
*
ويارب دايما نبقا زي السكينة في الحيلاوة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






​


----------



## أَمَة (9 سبتمبر 2013)

أشكر شيخ العشيرة الهمام عبود عبده عبود إخصائي في أمور لَمْ الشمل على كرم مبادرته التي رأينا فيها الأب وإبنته يتعانقان كما يجدر بحنان الأب ومحبة الإبنة.

لقد فرحت قلوب الجميع يا عبود وتستاهل في هذه المناسبة المفرحة وليمة على حسابي ومن شغل إيدي للإحتفال بهذه المناسبة السعيدة، وعلى رأسها *الأب وبنته كضيوف شرف* وكل الأعضاء كمهنئين.

*نبدأ بكاسات الشربات*














 
ودول للي بدو يزود








* مشروبات روحية مفيش عشان مش تسكروا وتتخانقوا وبعدين يصالحكم عبود وانا اعملكم حفلة تاني.......*
 
*دي هتكون آخر حفلة مصالحة في المنتدى بإذن الرب.*
 
ودلؤتي تفضلوا ع الأكل وخلينا نبدأ بشوية سلطات ومقبلات
 














 

ورق عنب ​ 




​ 


  جوانح دجاج مع صلصة البندورة     و دجاج مقرمش ​ 








 
*بلاش نكتر من المقبلات عشان جايبلكم خرفان محشية... اصل الخرفان تندبح في مناسبات الصلح*
 
الخروف الاول محشي بالفريك أو الفريكة ... واللي ميعرف ايه هي الفريك أو الفريكة اقوله. هي القمح الأخضر .​ 




​ 


ودا خروف ثاني ​ 




​ 


ودا خروف ثالث بصراحة دا مش انا اللي طبخته. الفرن عندي مش يكفي لثلاث خرفان، وصيت عليه عند ماما رويدة​ 




​ 

ولأني عارفة في ناس مش تحب لحم الخروف فجبتلهم كبسة بالدجاج​ 




​ 

حمام و بط محشي ​ 







​ 
 حلويات بعد الأكل​ 
الماسية بالحليب  وقشطة بالحليب وكعكة جوز الهند مع الفاكهة ​ 














​ 













*ملاحظة: *صحيح الكل معزوم بس الواجب تأكيد الحضور .

اللي اشوف منه *تقييم  *_(في الموضوع)_اقصدعلى تعبي في تحضير الأكل أعرف انه جاي.


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> أشكر شيخ العشيرة الهمام عبود عبده عبود إخصائي في أمور لَمْ الشمل على كرم مبادرته التي رأينا فيها الأب وإبنته يتعانقان كما يجدر بحنان الأب ومحبة الإبنة.





أمة قال:


> لقد فرحت قلوب الجميع يا عبود وتستاهل في هذه المناسبة المفرحة وليمة على حسابي ومن شغل إيدي للإحتفال بهذه المناسبة السعيدة، وعلى رأسها الأب وبنته كضيوف شرف وكل الأعضاء كمهنئين.
> 
> نبدأ بكاسات الشربات
> 
> ...


الله اكبرررررررر تحيا مصررررر تحيا مصررررررررر

ياسسسسسسسلام ياماما انا لو اعرف ان الزعل حلو بالشكل ده
كنت اوقع بين الناس في المنتدي علشان يزعلوا
واما يتصالحوا حضرتك تعمليلهم وليمه زي دي:smile02:smile02

طيب انا سامية واحمد هروح اغسل ايدي واجي افتتح البوفيييييه لاني متخصصه في الحاجات دي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*طب ايه يا ماما انا جوعت اوووووووى من المنظر ينفع 
انقنق فى اى حاجة كدا على ما باقى الاعضاء يجوا الصبح 
بس بجد تسلم ايدك شكل الاكل يفتح النفس صحيح *​


----------



## أَمَة (9 سبتمبر 2013)

نقنقي يا حبيبتي براحتك
لسه في كثير اوي في المطبخ

يلا انتي اول الحضور اهلا وسهلا
نورتي


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 سبتمبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> نقنقي يا حبيبتي براحتك
> لسه في كثير اوي في المطبخ
> 
> يلا انتي اول الحضور اهلا وسهلا
> نورتي


*منحرمش من كرمك ابدا يا ماما 
هجووووووووووووم هههههههههه*


----------



## أَمَة (9 سبتمبر 2013)

أهلا يا بتول يا حبيبتي 
مش انتبهت انك رديتي اول
بس رورو أكدت قبول الدعوة اول

الف ومليون مرة تحيا مصر والمصريين كلهم

لا ربنا يخليكي بلاش توقعي بين حد
انا عجوزة ومش اد الحفلات الكبيرة كل يوم 

نورتي


----------



## أَمَة (9 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *منحرمش من كرمك ابدا يا ماما *
> *هجووووووووووووم هههههههههه*


 ومننحرمش من محبة بعضنا
تهني قبل ما يطبوا عليكي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> أهلا يا بتول يا حبيبتي
> مش انتبهت انك رديتي اول
> بس رورو أكدت قبول الدعوة اول
> 
> ...


ياماما ولا يهمك 
انا الصراحه شوفت البوفيه جيري رقي قصدي ريقي جري ونسيت اقبل الدعوة:smile02:smile02

لا ياامي ربنا مايجيب زعل ابدا بيينا 
وحضرتك مش عجوزة ولا حاجه انتي حبيبتنا كلنا وبركة للمنتدي كله
ربنا يخليكي لينا ياست الكل وميحرمناش من محبتك ولا كرمك ابدا يارب:t25:

والنور نور حضرتك يامامتي : )


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 سبتمبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> ومننحرمش من محبة بعضنا
> تهني قبل ما يطبوا عليكي


*امين يارب *
*هههههههههههه ربنا يستر ويلاقوا حاجة يكلوها بعدى انا وبتول 
اصل مش هدخل النهاردة غير متاخر فقولت اخد حقى قبل الاكل ما يخلص ههههههههه
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *امين يارب *
> *هههههههههههه ربنا يستر ويلاقوا حاجة يكلوها بعدى انا وبتول
> اصل مش هدخل النهاردة غير متاخر فقولت اخد حقى قبل الاكل ما يخلص ههههههههه
> *


لا يابنتي  حظكم ان انا نفسي مسدودة اليومين دول
يعني انا ممكن اكل الديك الرومي وطبق ورق العنب وشوية الحمام والبط والكبسة وشوية حلويات علي شوية مشروبات وبس


----------



## أَمَة (9 سبتمبر 2013)

الرب يخليكم يا بناتي بتول ورورو
ويفرح قلبك بكل ما هو صالح ليكم.
انتوا كلوا وخلوني اشتغل انا لسه ورايا حاجات اعملها قبل ما يجوا بقية المعازيم


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا يابنتي  حظكم ان انا نفسي مسدودة اليومين دول
> يعني انا ممكن اكل الديك الرومي وطبق ورق العنب وشوية الحمام والبط والكبسة وشوية حلويات علي شوية مشروبات وبس


*كل ده ونفسك مسدودة امال لو مفتوحة كنتى عملتى ايه 
تعالى كولينى بالمرة ههههههههه*


----------



## أَمَة (9 سبتمبر 2013)

يا بنات حرام عليكو
انتم فطستوني من الضحك.


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> الرب يخليكم يا بناتي بتول ورورو
> ويفرح قلبك بكل ما هو صالح ليكم.
> انتوا كلوا وخلوني اشتغل انا لسه ورايا حاجات اعملها قبل ما يجوا بقية المعازيم


ربنا يخلي حضرتك لينا ياماما
ويفرحك قلبك يارب
وخلاص انا هنقنق شوية مع رورو:smile02


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *كل ده ونفسك مسدودة امال لو مفتوحة كنتى عملتى ايه
> تعالى كولينى بالمرة ههههههههه*


دي نقنقه بس كدا
يعني تصبيرة علي مابقية المعازيم مايجوا:smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 سبتمبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> يا بنات حرام عليكو
> انتم فطستوني من الضحك.


*تعيشى وتضحكى ياماما *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> يا بنات حرام عليكو
> انتم فطستوني من الضحك.


هههههههههههههههههه اومال لو شوفتي شمس هتعملي ايه ياماما

تعيشي وتضحكي ياامي دايما وربنا يفرحك علي طول يارب


----------



## أَمَة (9 سبتمبر 2013)

تعيشوا يا رورو  وبتول 

مين شمس يا بتول؟


----------



## Desert Rose (9 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه ده ؟ انا جوعت اوى كده كل ده اكل , يا ايرينى اتخانقى كل يوم :99:
هو اكيد طبعا زمان واثقة خلصت الاكل واكلت دراع رورو كمان 
انا جيت متأخر :w00t::w00t:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 سبتمبر 2013)

30:

​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 سبتمبر 2013)

الحمد الله محدش من المفجوعات هههههه جاب سيرة الرطب 
بصراحه نفسي في رطب اللي جنب الكبسه من زمان ما اكلت رطب فريش
ليه ذكرتيني فيه يا امه :t7:


----------



## أَمَة (9 سبتمبر 2013)

وانا اطبخ الكبسة يا هيفاء فكرت فيكي وقلت لازم يكون في صحن للرطب. قلبي قالي انك بتحبها.
صحتين.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 سبتمبر 2013)

طبعا انا عبود بعت لى لينك الموضوع--- و مفهمتش انه موضوع اصلا هههههه
 قولت هو يقصد يقول لى إيه بسوء تفاهم دى--
 شكيت انى كتبت له حاجه فى تقييم و بيرض عليا هههههههههههههههههههههههه زهيمر بئا--
 و بعدين لقيت الموضوع طلع فوق-- قولت يخبر ده موضوع بئا ---طيب نشوف---
 لقيت قصه حلوه عن العلاقه بين الاب و بنته و دلع البنت  و كلام جميييل---  
 انا بابا كان دلعه ليا جااامد اوى الحقيقه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 فقعدت اسرح فى الكلام-- و بعدين فوجئت ان ابى صوت واخد الكلام عليه--
 الله-- اخد الكلام عليه ليه-- و اقرى بقيت المشاركات -- اتارى الكل فاهم و انا الى ضايعا فى النص و ماشيا بطيخه كدا لا فاهما حاجه و لا  مجمعا شىء هههههههه
 المهم بئا وصلت لصفحت الدعوه-- طبعا قبلتها-- وقولت مفيش مانع امصمص العضم الى فاضل من بتول و رورو ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 و بحب السلاطات اوى اوى --- دول اكيد لسا موجودين --
 بس هو إيه الرطب ده---
 تقصدوا الطرب؟؟ الكفته الملفوفه بالدهن-- دى مصيبه دى-- بس رهيييبه رهييبه ههههههههههه
 مممممممممممم انا بقى  همووووت من الجووووع مش قادرا-- هقوم اقلب زمايلى فى الشغل اخد اكلهم ههههههههههههههههههه
 تسلم يدك امنا الغاليه أمه 
 الرب يديم المحبه بين الكل--
 و شكرا يا عبووووود-- ابقى اكتب جنب  الموضوع رساله صغيره قولى فيها (ده موضوع دوسى عليه  ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه)
 اشكرك على محبتك يا غالى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]إيييييييييييييييييية ....تبات نار تصبح رماد *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وقديماً قالوا ..كل نار تصبح رماد إلا نار المخدرات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكننا طبعا لا نتعاطى مثل هذه الأصناف هنا ...فصبحت رماد والحمد لله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مالحقتش العزومة لكن عزائى أن شلة ( بيسو ) هاصت وزاطت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]و جماعات ( بيسو ) – لمن لا يعرف – كائنات ليلية تنشط فجأة ويخبو هذا النشاط فجراً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]موطنها الأصلى " شمال المنتدى " وتعيش على " مواضيع " البشر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو أى شئ قابل " للمضغ "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ولكنها فى الوقت نفسه لديها القُدرة على أنشاء مواضيعها الخاصة التى قد تطول الى ثمانية وعشرين صفحة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقد تمتد الى عدة آلاف من المشاركات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و......
لله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد

:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (9 سبتمبر 2013)

انا ملحقتش اى حاجة من الاكل ياعبود 
جيت امد ايدى بتول كانت هتاكلها , اقولها ديه ايدى يابنتى تقولى مش ديه صوابع زينب ؟ :smile01:smile01
انا بجد نفسى اعرف ايه صوابع زينب ديه وشكلها ايه ؟ انا اعرف الاسم بس :99:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 سبتمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *بس هو إيه الرطب ده---
> تقصدوا الطرب؟؟*


*بوصى يا حوبو ....حسب معلوماتى الرُطب دة نوع من أنواع التمر ( البلح يعنى )
أصنافه كثيرة جداً خاصة فى السعودية ودول الأمارات 
فيه أنواع ممتازة يصل سعر الكيلو منها الى 350 ريال سعودى 
ويُباع فى عُلب ( زى البونبونيرة كدة )
لو يقصدوا بقى نوع من الأكلات ...هيوف عليها أنها تشرح لنا 
*​


----------



## mary naeem (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*ما فيش اجمل من العتاب بين الاخوة والاصدقاء والاب وبنته*
*يااريت الناس تاخد الامور ببساطة*
*النهاردة احنا مع بعض *
*محدش عارف ممكن ايه يحصل بكرة يفرقنا*
*ياريت محدش يضايق من اخوة او من اي حد *
*المحبة بتصنع المعجزات*
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا ملحقتش اى حاجة من الاكل ياعبود
> جيت امد ايدى *بتول *كانت هتاكلها , اقولها ديه ايدى يابنتى تقولى مش ديه صوابع زينب ؟ :smile01:smile01
> انا بجد نفسى اعرف ايه صوابع زينب ديه وشكلها ايه ؟ انا اعرف الاسم بس :99:


*مانتى لو كنتى من شلة ( بيسو ) كنتى لحقتى لك لقمة 
:99::99::99::99:
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (9 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مانتى لو كنتى من شلة ( بيسو ) كنتى لحقتى لك لقمة
> :99::99::99::99:
> *​



مين بيسو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t9::t9:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> مين بيسو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t9::t9:


*ولا لآعرف ...:gy0000::gy0000:
ركزى وانتى تعرفى 
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (9 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ولا لآعرف ...:gy0000::gy0000:
> ركزى وانتى تعرفى
> *​



انا فاهمه تقصد مين , بس انا بسأل على الاسم نفسه 
اشمعنا بيسو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t9::t9:


----------



## soul & life (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*ايه دا يا جماعة انا دخلت ومشيت بدرى مكنتش اعرف ان ماما هتجيب الاكل والمشروبات دى كلها لو كنت اعرف انها فيها وليمة كده مكنتش مشيت ويا ترى حد عرف يجيب العسلية الشعر ولا لسه وخلتولى حاجة ولا خلصتوا الاكل كله *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*المنتدى دا بياكل عيش على قفايا
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا فاهمه تقصد مين , بس انا بسأل على الاسم نفسه
> اشمعنا بيسو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t9::t9:


*دة كان واحد من شلة الفقر بتاعة زمان ...يمتاز بخفة الدم وسرعة البديهة ومحبوب جداً
تلاقيه دايس فى أى مكان بين أى أتنين أو أى موضوع ...
لكن مع ذلك عمر ماحد قال عليه أنه حِشرى 
بالعكس كانوا بيدوروا عليه لو غاب وفيه موضوع مولع
نقول فييييينك يا ( بيسو )
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 سبتمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *المنتدى دا بياكل عيش على قفايا
> *​


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مانتى فقرية من يومك 
:new6::new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## tamav maria (9 سبتمبر 2013)

ياخراشي ياولاد هو انا عايشه في بلاد الماو ماو  ولا ايه
كل يوم لما ادخل المنتدي الاقي موضوع جديد من سبع صفحات او اكتر اجي اشارك فيه الاقي المناقشه انتهت  وما عرفش اشارك - هو انتم بتبدو المواضيع دي امتي بالظبط عشان الحقكوا - احياة عنيكم تستنوني
سلام اقعدو بالعافيه


----------



## tamav maria (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]أُقسم بالله  *​*[FONT=&quot]...( متحلفش يا أخ عبود أنت فى منتدى مسيحى ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]حااااضر ..آآآسف مقصدش ...بس والله العظيم ...دة اللى قالتهولى

برضه قولنا ما تحلفش ياعبود ده منتدي مسيحي
اللهم اني صايم
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 سبتمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أُقسم بالله  *​*[FONT=&quot]...( متحلفش يا أخ عبود أنت فى منتدى مسيحى ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]حااااضر ..آآآسف مقصدش ...بس والله العظيم ...دة اللى قالتهولى
> 
> برضه قولنا ما تحلفش ياعبود ده منتدي مسيحي
> اللهم اني صايم
> *​





tamav maria قال:


> ​[/FONT][/FONT]



*نشكر المسيح الذى وهبك أن تنشرى وصاياه 

وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تَحْلِفُوا الْبَتَّةَ لاَ بِالسَّمَاءِ لأَنَّهَا كُرْسِيُّ اللَّهِ, وَلاَ بِالأَرْضِ لأَنَّهَا مَوْطِئُ قَدَمَيْهِ وَلاَ بِأُورُشَلِيمَ لأَنَّهَا مَدِينَةُ الْمَلِكِ الْعَظِيمِ, وَلاَ تَحْلِفْ بِرَأْسِكَ لأَنَّكَ لاَ تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَجْعَلَ شَعْرَةً وَاحِدَةً بَيْضَاءَ أَوْ سَوْدَاءَ. بَلْ لِيَكُنْ كَلاَمُكُمْ: نَعَمْ نَعَمْ لاَ لاَ. وَمَا زَادَ عَلَى ذَلِكَ فَهُوَ مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ. (مت  5 :  34 - 37)
وَلَكِنْ قَبْلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ يَا إِخْوَتِي لاَ تَحْلِفُوا لاَ بِالسَّمَاءِ وَلاَ بِالأَرْضِ وَلاَ بِقَسَمٍ آخَرَ. بَلْ لِتَكُنْ نَعَمْكُمْ نَعَمْ وَلاَكُمْ لاَ، لِئَلاَّ تَقَعُوا تَحْتَ دَيْنُونَةٍ (يع  5 :  12)*[/FONT]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]إيييييييييييييييييية ....تبات نار تصبح رماد *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وقديماً قالوا ..كل نار تصبح رماد إلا نار المخدرات *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكننا طبعا لا نتعاطى مثل هذه الأصناف هنا ...فصبحت رماد والحمد لله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مالحقتش العزومة لكن عزائى أن شلة ( بيسو ) هاصت وزاطت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]و جماعات ( بيسو ) – لمن لا يعرف – كائنات ليلية تنشط فجأة ويخبو هذا النشاط فجراً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]موطنها الأصلى " شمال المنتدى " وتعيش على " مواضيع " البشر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو أى شئ قابل " للمضغ "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...


*معرفش ليه اما قولت بيسو قلبي هبدني كدا*





*وحسيت ان بيسو ده حد انا اعرفه *





Desert Rose قال:


> انا ملحقتش اى حاجة من الاكل ياعبود
> جيت امد ايدى بتول كانت هتاكلها , اقولها ديه ايدى يابنتى تقولى مش ديه صوابع زينب ؟ :smile01:smile01
> انا بجد نفسى اعرف ايه صوابع زينب ديه وشكلها ايه ؟ انا اعرف الاسم بس :99:


*ههههههههههه
لا بجد انتوا اخدتوا عني فكره يااي خالص
ياروز انا بقولك ان نفسي مسدوده تقوليلي 
دارعك وصوابع زينب وضوافر كوثر**



*



> لمهم بئا وصلت لصفحت الدعوه-- طبعا قبلتها-- وقولت مفيش مانع امصمص العضم الى فاضل من بتول و رورو ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*دي مكنتش لقمة الواحد شق بيها ريقه
زلونا وافضحونا بقا*


[/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (9 سبتمبر 2013)

نفسك مسدودة ايه ياواثقة خلينى ساكته 
ده انتى كلتى رورو يابنتى مش لاقينها :99:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 سبتمبر 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> نفسك مسدودة ايه ياواثقة خلينى ساكته
> ده انتى كلتى رورو يابنتى مش لاقينها :99:


ههههههههه
لا رورو بتاكل مامتها قصدي بتاكل عند مامتها النهارده


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههههه
> لا رورو بتاكل مامتها قصدي بتاكل عند مامتها النهارده



*ههههههههههههه انا جيت يابنات متقلقوش عليا 
كل الحكاية البت بتول وهى بتاكل  مسكت دراعى ورايحة تاكله 
قولتلها ده دراعى يابت رايحة فين قالتلى معلشى يارورو الواحد من كتر الاكل مش واخد باله هههههه
اسكتى يابت يابتول على اللى حصلى من كتر الاكل بتاع ماما امة 
جالى انتفاخ وخلانى نمت زى القتيلة مدرتش بنفسى غير دلوقتى ههههههه 
هقوم بقى اروح لماما علشان الحق اتغدى اصلى جوعت *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 سبتمبر 2013)

في ايه يا حبو معقول ماتعرفيش رطب نكلمك انجلش يعني 
زي مايقولك عبود بالظبط 
وتعالي تقهوي وياي وكلي طرب هههههههه





[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (9 سبتمبر 2013)

بقولك ايه يا ايرييني محدش راح بين رجلين في الخناقه اللي حصلت غير 
ابنك سمير  كان طيب بس مندفع زياده عن اللزوم يعني الحماسه الزائده مشكله ما تصالحيه وتجيبي عفو


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا جيت يا جماعة اوعوا تكونوا خلصتوا الاكل كله ازعل 
خلتولى ورك خروف وشوية ورق عنب ولا لا 
طب حتى شوية عصير اى حاجة يا جماعة 
*​


----------

